
Wells Fargo head of phony account division got $124M in exit pay - lisper
http://www.salon.com/2016/09/12/wells-fargo-sandbagger-in-chief-in-charge-of-phony-account-division-received-124-million-in-exit-pay/
======
shostack
Somewhat related, but can anyone educate me or point me in the right direction
of how exit packages are negotiated at that level? At what point is it
appropriate to ask for one as part of your comp and how does the amount get
determined?

Exec comp negotiation at non-startups is something I don't believe I've ever
seen covered here. It remains a big mysterious thing to be at the moment.

~~~
rukittenme
I won't claim any degree of accuracy to my comment but I believe it unfolds as
such:

1\. If you leave, you can take all of our clients in our highly competitive
and commoditized industry. 2\. If you leave, you could become a whistle blower
for our illegal or unethical activity.

Therefore, you can have a bunch of money.

------
kafkaesq
Just another day out in iBank-land. Keep quiet, and you might still get a
bonus this year.

